# Two Stitch Straps- Review



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd do a review on a watch strap company I have used recently for my omega. The company are not paying me to this and I don't work for them and all that jazz. I just thought I'd put a review up to talk about my experience of the company and the product I received.

So in August I finally received my Grail! The Omega Chronostop, I've loved the style of this watch and the burnt orange minute chronograph hand since I first saw a pic of one. So, in August I finally got the chance to buy one of a fellow forum member. It came on a brown leather strap which I had no issue with except I thought I could get something which would complement the watch a bit better. So I looked out for companies which would do custom work and found 'two stitch straps', I'd also remembered that they had come up on this forum before and the review seemed fair.

So I emailed the company and the responses were quick and communication was good, I sent pictures of the watch of which show the colour of the hand I wanted to match the stitching with, which are in the picture below.









My order was processed and I received the strap a month later, it came in a standard jiffy bag and inside was a little brown bag which contained the strap. At first glance I was over the moon, it looked great and the attention to detail was on point! I then went on to putting the strap on the watch and noticed the colour was a bit out, I was annoyed about it however after checking the pictures I had sent the company I noticed the colour had was matching the picture. I should of took a better picture.


















I went on to email the company about my issue and asked if I would be able to get the stitching replaced. They replied quickly to this and came to the conclusion that It would be more cost effective to send over a small sum of 10 euros and they would just send over another strap which I couldn't complain about. The company is based in Serbia hence why sending it back would been a bit of a job.

About three weeks went by and my replacement strap arrived, it matched up a lot better however not blob on. As this was the case I thought I'd just leave it instead of replying back as I didn't want to be a nuisance and I wasn't that bothered as they'd already given me a replacement strap for a fifth of the price.

The replacement and original can be seen below, as you can see the colours aren't an exact match but near as dammit.










After about three months of constant wear I can report that the strap is still in great shape and I really do like the quality of this strap. I found that the company were quick to reply, were polite and went out their way to rectify the problem and I was more or less a happy camper with the end result!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I like it! Looks a good match to me!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

It looks like a Heuerville style strap. Looks nice mate...A little Geneve Dynamic would look nice next to that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Ooh that's nice! I'm on the look out for a Chronostop - not sure what strap I'll put on one yet but no rush to work that out I suppose...


----------

